# Destin/Fort Walton charters?



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Do any of you guys know of a flounder gigging charter boat in the Destin/Fort Walton area. I have been an avid saltwater fisherman for nearly 30 years but never tried gigging. It's something I'd like to try but I cannot seem to find a charter captain anywhere?

Any help would be greatly appreciated..

Karl


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Try Chris at 723-7889...I know he's been running gigging trips for a while now...


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot dev, I will give him a call. Any more suggestions guys. I'd rather be in the Destin/Fort walton area,as thats where the family will be staying.

Also would April be a good month to book a charter or not?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Gigging is mostly a winter thing but can be done at other times.

I highly recommend Capt. Phil Rooks. He's in the heart of Destin. 850.699.1033

Tell him Joe Z sent you.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Joe


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

OK here's another question then. If gigging is a predominantly winter thing, what is the best month to book a charter, bearing in mind I will be travelling down from Atlanta especially to do this?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Winter Thing ????????*

I've floundered my whole life from Port St. Joe to New Orleans and NEVER has it been a *Winter* thing. The fish do migrate in the Fall and can be found through Nov., but then it's about over except for straglers. I gigged my first limit last year on April 6 and with the milder Winter this year they are already showing up. From April till Nov. are the best months to go. They can be found all Summer. Destin holds some great gigging and have friends that tore them up last year and are finding fish this year. The South shores of Choctawhatchee Bay early in the year and by June they can be found everywhere. Good Luck


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

You said it right Bama. Winter thing what the hell. I guess he's never higher around here.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the contact Dev. I spoke to Chris today, he seems like a very cool guy and very reasonable. We will be there for the first week in April and are going to take a trip with him.. Thanks once again


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Just realized my phone changed a word on me. He's never gigged around here.


----------

